# Gun Prices



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Does anyone know of a site that I can go to and find out what my handgun is worth? :help:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Try searching for used ones of the same model.


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

To get an idea of it's worth try www.gunbroker.com or www.gunsamerica.com


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

edcopp said:


> Does anyone know of a site that I can go to and find out what my handgun is worth? :help:


What is it and are ya sellin?


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Values for handguns vary somewhat depending on the region of the country, & are dependent on many issues such as make,model, caliber,age, & condition. The Fact is that the value of any used firearm is only realitive to whatever someone is willing to pay for it. You may consider it to be worth $1,000, but any prospective buyer may only be willing to pay $500. That defines its worth. I sometimes buy & sell antique & rare firearms, so I know a little about what people want.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

tallpaul said:


> What is it and are ya sellin?


Just scrathin' my head thinking about it.

Ruger Super Blackhawk. .44MAG. 10.5 inch barrell. Pachmayr Grips. Tasco 3X20 scope. Excellent condition.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Would that be your gun edcopp?


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

what kind of finish and condition? for ex. cond. it ranges from 309-325 for the stock model. the finish styles listed are: blue, high gloss stainless, and satin stainless. 

this price is from "gun trader's guide" 28 edition.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

bgak47 said:


> Would that be your gun edcopp?


Yes, it's mine


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

okgoatgal2 said:


> what kind of finish and condition? for ex. cond. it ranges from 309-325 for the stock model. the finish styles listed are: blue, high gloss stainless, and satin stainless.
> 
> this price is from "gun trader's guide" 28 edition.


It is Blue.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

How old is it edcopp?Certain Rugers have become somewhat collectible.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

bgak47 said:


> How old is it edcopp?Certain Rugers have become somewhat collectible.


Not sure, I have had it for 10 years or more. :shrug:


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Must have bought it used. I'd say it's worth about $300-$350 with the accessories to a buyer that is interested in that particular kind of handgun. It's a speciality piece for handgun hunters, so that limits the market.Hang on to it for another 10yrs. By then it'll be worth twice what it is now.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

bgak47 said:


> Must have bought it used. I'd say it's worth about $300-$350 with the accessories to a buyer that is interested in that particular kind of handgun. It's a speciality piece for handgun hunters, so that limits the market.Hang on to it for another 10yrs. By then it'll be worth twice what it is now.


I bought it used from an old fellow who was retiring and downsizing his collection. That was about 10 years ago, I think he is 80 now. I might keep it a while linger, who knows? Once in a while I just like to kind of figure out about what things are worth.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

check to see if it has that transfer bar saftey thay will help tith the age as will checking the serial number with ruger to see year of manufacture
but if it does not have the transfer bar don't carry it on a live shell 
meaning only a 5 shooter with the hammer always left down on the 6th

i carry the sainless new modle super black hawk with the pachmeyr mono grip 
it is a very nice peice 420 to 450 new in 2000 best wedding present a guy could get but you can see i will never be selling mine i have to may kids to ever sell any guns they will inherit them when i am ready


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I have 2 vaults full of guns that I don't use that much anymore, but I don't sell them because they're going to be my legacy to my kids & grandkids. My original collection came from my Greatgrandfather, my Grandfather, & my Dad. I have a couple of Colt 1860 model cap & ball revolvers that belonged to my Great-Great Grandfather. They are in museum quality & were last fired in the 1950s when I was a kid. I'd like to see these hierlooms passed on in the family.I've been known to buy & sell many firearms over the last 50 years, but none have been sold that have a Family connection. That Ruger could become the basis for your collection...or not!


----------



## electronrider (Nov 10, 2004)

+1 on not getting rid of guns. That particular piece will not be worth a lot, unless theres something special about it ( some limited edition, or low serial number, etc etc.). However, It will be absolutely priceless to some younger person, years from now, when you pass it on to them. About 5 years ago when my Father pased away, I quietly kept a lot of his stuff, rather thatn donate it to Goodwill or something. Now, whenever the situation arises, I pull something out of that pile and pass it on to a relative, and explain who's it was. My Uncle came to tears, when I gave him my Dad's old Harley jacket that he used when he had a Harley. My Uncle just got his first Harley for Christmas, after saving for a long long time. He will never ever forget that simple jacket now. Same goes with guns.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

That's exactly the way I feel electronrider. My dad died in 1996 & I kept almost all of his personal stuff, including his clothes & boots as we were the same size. I still wear those cowboy boots, & I have a field jacket of his from WWII. I gave my uncle his pick of the boots & suits & ties, but he insisted that I keep the guns & reloading equipment, as he doesn't have sons. I've passed along some of my guns to my sons & sil, & I'm looking foward to being able to help teach my grandkids to shoot with a .22 that my grandad gave me when I was 7. That cheap little single-shot .22 taught me, both of my sons, my daughter, my nephews, my neices, & quite a few of their friends to shoot. It may be the the most valuable gun that I own, as far as our family is concerned. Gun prices don't necessarily reflect their true value.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

ill trade ya a sw 357 s/s with cousin grips


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

mtman... what are cousin grips?


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

bgak47 said:


> mtman... what are cousin grips?


my spelling sucks :shrug: i wanted to say the soft ones a rubber type sry.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

mtman said:


> my spelling sucks :shrug: i wanted to say the soft ones a rubber type sry.


 I have a Ruger .357 SS/with Pachmyer Presentation grips. I also have a 1911 .45 with the Pachmyer grips. They do make a good cushion for recoil, & make for a very comfortable grip.


----------

